# WTF did Jericho do to his hair!?



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe he was in the hospital for ink poisoning?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that I really see it, I wonder if that whole middle bit is a wig.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478908296933355522


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Probably only a matter of time before he joins the shaved head club


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 114589


Did not know you could get herpes on that head.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not sure why it took me this long to realize, but now it all makes sense especially after that shot at the end of the show of him sitting in the stands and it looked like it was running into his forehead.

Jericho's source confirmed:


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Too much Judas in his mind, now he's in his hair.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's still better than his vertical ponytail hairstyle in 1999!

He does a good job overall of looking younger than his age, so you have to be a bit forgiving for whatever he needs to do to look like the Chris Jericho we grew up watching. It must take a hell of a lot of work, but he does look better than most of his peers. This isn't something worth questioning as we already know the answer.

We'll notice more stuff like this than we did in the past due to HD and eventually 4K programming, so might as well just accept it for what it is IMO.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Jericho learned from the reactions that HBK got when he shaved his head and came out looking like a joke of his formal self and people laughed at him.

Doing whoever he can to keep his hair long and colorful is very needed as long as he is still an active wrestler who can still go.

Even edge dyed his beard so he can look more like the Edge of old and so did hogan back in the day etc.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Haha, that’s the first thing I noticed.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Got to love the boot polish look.

Cornette and Brian are going to have a field day with this.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I’ve noticed it for a long time with Jericho that the front looks odd but last night was the worse it’s ever been.

I thought he’d just had a bad transplant at times but I’m thinking now that he’s using hair fibres and they were just badly applied and with the wrong colour last night.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

First Jericho gets mocked for being fat by NBA fans and now wrestling fans are mocking him for being old and his hairline. Does anyone talk about Jericho as a wrestler any more?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hair implants?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Not sure why it took me this long to realize, but now it all makes sense especially after that shot at the end of the show of him sitting in the stands and it looked like it was running into his forehead.
> 
> Jericho's source confirmed:
> 
> View attachment 114590


Beat me to it, thats the first thing I thought of lol.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

He is definitely getting hair implants 😂 the pulled back long hair does him no favours. Why doesn’t he just rock the 2007/ 2008 look with the short hair? Unless he’s really badly balding and is trying to cover it.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Jericho airbrushed his hairline in Paint on this one 😅


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like spray-in hair dye. He should've used the permanent stuff.

The laughing Cody head in the background cracks me up though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478908440210776065


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hairs' become, hairs' become, hairs' become, hairs' become aaaaaa

receding hair, receding hair on his head


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

He's definitely had botox on his forehead.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

wrasslin_casual said:


> First Jericho gets mocked for being fat by NBA fans and now wrestling fans are mocking him for being old and his hairline. Does anyone talk about Jericho as a wrestler any more?


His wrestling sucks these days. Happy now? Lol. Dude is goin to the Rudy Giuliani hair club for men these days it seems...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wrasslin_casual said:


> First Jericho gets mocked for being fat by NBA fans and now wrestling fans are mocking him for being old and his hairline. Does anyone talk about Jericho as a wrestler any more?


He hasn't been good as a wrestler for about 2 years


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

DZ Crew said:


> His wrestling sucks these days. Happy now? Lol. Dude is goin to the Rudy Giuliani hair club for men these days it seems...


I don't think he's that bad in the ring, but he looks terrible and he shouldn't be presented as a star...because he isn't. He should probs just be a commentator or manager.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah I was stunned at that on his head.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

you can't convince me that he didn't sharpie his forehead


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks likes like Steven seagal. Awful. He had had stacks of botox too his face and forehead hardly move.

He looks more like mickey Rooney in the wrestler every day.

Brian last is going to go to town on this.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Looks like spray-in hair dye. He should've used the permanent stuff.
> 
> The laughing Cody head in the background cracks me up though.
> 
> ...


Ditto
The laughing Cody is the icing on the cake.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Looks likes like Steven seagal. Awful. He had had stacks of botox too his face and forehead hardly move.
> 
> He looks more like mickey *Rooney* in the wrestler every day.
> 
> Brian last is going to go to town on this.


Rourke*


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread is embarrassing. Fucking chatterboxes, all of you.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jerichos look is embarrassing is the point.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Jericho looks like absolute trash..


Being a right wing reactionary really causes people to age like shit. Love to see it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Lol @ cornette "Eddie Munsters Peak"


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

People, the guy is like fucking 50.


wrasslin_casual said:


> Does anyone talk about Jericho as a wrestler any more?


All the time. Break the walls down for life.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bunch of fucking kids here mocking a 50 year old man for hair thinning. The funniest part is most of these wankers, jerk off to slutty female wrestlers and fantasize being like some oiled up roided rassler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

oleanderson89 said:


> Bunch of fucking kids here mocking a 50 year old man for hair thinning. The funniest part is most of these wankers, jerk off to slutty female wrestlers and fantasize being like some oiled up roided rassler.


No one is mocking anyone for their hair thinning. We are mocking such a poor attempt at trying to make that less apparent.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Can we mock his shitty music that he stabs us in the ear hole with every single entrance on TV?

He insists on wearing those gaudy red shoes lately as well. For a man in his early 50s he looks fine, clothing and hair fashions notwithstanding.

Jericho should be changing up his wrestling style as he gets older too. He should cut back on any moves where he leaves his feet. A fat Jericho dive is fine but springboard dropkicks and that super hurricanrana he still does don’t work with his 2022 persona or abilities at this stage.

If he changes nothing else at least please stop doing the lionsault. It looks alright maybe less than half the matches he does one in. He claims to have invented the second rope middle of the rope moonsault. That definitely is up for debate since he is a wrestler…and sometimes he seems like one of the dull knives in the drawer - not close to the dullest knife but he is probably friends with the dullest knife in the drawer.

He and Rudy having the same melting liquid appearance says something. I don’t know what nor am I brave or stupid enough to investigate the coincidence any further in an online wrestling forum. We don’t need that drama. The Big Swole and Krenny Omega threads are proof of that.

That little back and forth with 2point0 is going to help hurt his status as a great talker if the ATT feud didn’t do that already. He hasn’t grown as a promo since before the Stephanie trash bag ho feud.In his second book he writes specifically about that feud’s legendary standing.That was the first time I began to question his intelligence. Maybe it was the second time since he originally had that feud around 2001-2002.

That stupid song really sucks!


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Why didn’t this idiot just donate more money to Trump, he then could have had the BEST people working on giving him his youth back via lush, radiant hair. Maybe it’s the reason he’s such an insufferable, angry twat nowadays. To even attempt this look on national television is unbelievable. What a clown Jericho has become.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Did you notice he had dyed it back to a lighter colour this week. This guy is sensitive as fuck about criticism. You can see that from some of his drunken tweets.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Victor86 said:


> *Jericho learned from the reactions that HBK got when he shaved his head and came out looking like a joke of his formal self and people laughed at him.*
> 
> Doing whoever he can to keep his hair long and colorful is very needed as long as he is still an active wrestler who can still go.
> 
> Even edge dyed his beard so he can look more like the Edge of old and so did hogan back in the day etc.


But people are still laughing at him, so it's not working.


IronMan8 said:


> It's still better than his vertical ponytail hairstyle in 1999!
> 
> He does a good job overall of looking younger than his age, so you have to be a bit forgiving for whatever he needs to do to look like the Chris Jericho we grew up watching. It must take a hell of a lot of work, *but he does look better than most of his peers*. This isn't something worth questioning as we already know the answer.
> 
> We'll notice more stuff like this than we did in the past due to HD and eventually 4K programming, so might as well just accept it for what it is IMO.


No he doesn't, you have wrestlers older than him who look better. He looks like a washed up wrestler still trying to cling to his early look.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

sideon said:


> But people are still laughing at him, so it's not working.
> 
> No he doesn't, you have wrestlers older than him who look better. He looks like a washed up wrestler still trying to cling to his early look.


The only wrestlers that are past 50 and still look good that I know of are Goldberg and Batista and both of these guys retired from full time wrestling around their 40s so they never had that extra 10 years or so in the ring .


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Billy Gunn there are more I think.


----------



## Mickipyky (7 d ago)

Well, it still looked like fun. And I'm always happy to laugh about it. And at all the funny attempts to hide the baldness. I'm talking about silicone-based hair extensions. I've also seen some guys buy colored hair mascara that sprays color on bald areas. It's suitable for small bald spots, but not for the areas near the forehead, I think. My brother did that for a long time because he had alopecia. I'm glad that, after many years of suffering, he came to a famous translplant institute in Toronto to get a hair transplant.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> It's still better than his vertical ponytail hairstyle in 1999!
> 
> He does a good job overall of looking younger than his age, so you have to be a bit forgiving for whatever he needs to do to look like the Chris Jericho we grew up watching. It must take a hell of a lot of work, but he does look better than most of his peers. This isn't something worth questioning as we already know the answer.
> 
> We'll notice more stuff like this than we did in the past due to HD and eventually 4K programming, so might as well just accept it for what it is IMO.


YOU LEAVE THE LION TAMER’S MANE OUT OF THIS!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

For what it’s worth, I think Jericho looks good. He’s 52 now and still moves well enough, and can still do his signature moves (lionsault, springboard drop kick, etc).

as for his hair — again, he’s 52. He still has his long hair. He’s obviously dying it, and very likely has extensions, but it looks better than most guys his age. Even HBK and HHH lost their hair by this point, Taker’s was a stringy mess, Hogan had a horseshoe going at like 35, etc.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

It’s part of the new set design.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He's hot.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

wrasslin_casual said:


> First Jericho gets mocked for being fat by NBA fans and now wrestling fans are mocking him for being old and his hairline. Does anyone talk about Jericho as a wrestler any more?


No, because he's in AEW and it's what Internet people like to do. 

Watch how this won't happen again as he returns to WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho's in great shape and looks good for his age. Who cares if he colours his hair? It does start to grey and often recedes because he is human.

This thread is some petty twitter-esque bullshit. Grow up, kids.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Jericho's in great shape and looks good for his age. Who cares if he colours his hair? It does start to grey and often recedes because he is human.
> 
> This thread is some petty twitter-esque bullshit. Grow up, kids.


Relax lmfao And obviously his body and hair have changed drastically since then and in a good way


----------



## BettsyUK (5 mo ago)

oleanderson89 said:


> Bunch of fucking kids here mocking a 50 year old man for hair thinning. The funniest part is most of these wankers, jerk off to slutty female wrestlers and fantasize being like some oiled up roided rassler.


Tend to agree with you tbh pal, pretty sad of folk on here.

Probably half the peeps on this forum will also have thin hair or go bald. I think it's pretty bad taste mocking a guys bald spot/hairline. One of my friends commited suicide because his receding hair destroyed his confidence, he lost his partner and never really got his mojo back.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Jericho's been a pretty boy all of his life, so it's understandable why aging would be hard for him. Personally, I'd go for hair plugs and permanent dye. Do that, and keep in shape, and he's fine.

P.S., thank you to Mrs. Jericho for standing up for America during the J6 peaceful protests.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

jericho is hiding it better than john cena ..


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Holy bump, Batman.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

DRose1994 said:


> For what it’s worth, I think Jericho looks good. He’s 52 now and still moves well enough, and can still do his signature moves (lionsault, springboard drop kick, etc).
> 
> as for his hair — again, he’s 52. He still has his long hair. He’s obviously dying it, and very likely has extensions, but it looks better than most guys his age. Even HBK and HHH lost their hair by this point, Taker’s was a stringy mess, Hogan had a horseshoe going at like 35, etc.


Jericho is fantastic for his age. He's been in the business as long as Undertaker was and has a lot more ring hours than Taker did. That in itself is remarkable but to still be doing it at a high level every week and still look great after 32 years in the business is amazing.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Jericho is a disgusting piece of shit excuse for a human. He’s an even bigger annoyance/asshole than Hogan ever was in his career.


----------

